# Adding Essential Oils -- Calculation and Timing



## QuanahRose (Oct 21, 2014)

I've apparently lost some of my gray cells since last year's soaping.

I've made a hemp body bar for several years. This year I want to make additional bars so went to soapcalc to run the recipe.

The recipe calls for a 10% super fat/discount. I entered this and the carrier oil amounts into soapcalc. The recipe also calls for four (4) ounces of essential oils. I did not enter these four (4) ounces into soapcalc.

I have a complete blank on whether those four ounces are supposed to be included in the recipe oil list or left out and added in addition to the oils included in the recipe oil list. 

How this basic information disappeared from my brain I don't know but I'd sure appreciate help in restoring it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

EOs don't count as oils in soap calc. They aren't fats.


----------



## green soap (Oct 21, 2014)

Essential oils do not saponify, so they are not included with the bulk oils.


----------



## QuanahRose (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you dixie dragon and green soap for clearing up my confusion.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 21, 2014)

At what percentage are you adding your essential oils? The default for fragrance on soapcalc is 5% and depending on what oils you are using, that may be too much. Most EOs (but not all) are recommended at no more than 3% (and some at far less).


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 22, 2014)

Soap Calc default is .50 per pound


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 24, 2014)

new12soap said:


> At what percentage are you adding your essential oils? The default for fragrance on soapcalc is 5% and depending on what oils you are using, that may be too much. Most EOs (but not all) are recommended at no more than 3% (and some at far less).



Actually, according to my calculations, the fragrance default on SoapCalc is 3% by weight of oil, or 1/2 oz. ppo. 5% comes to .8 oz. ppo.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 24, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> Soap Calc default is .50 per pound



Yep, my mistake, it is set at 0.5oz ppo or 3% as the default.


----------

